# Difference between Left and Right Brake Drums?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Could this be an engineering attempt to track defects, by assigning a different part number to the left and the right? Form fit and function they are the same, but by part numbering them differently, you can very easily tell from inventory if there's a quality issue, or if they are seeing failures.

I've seen this done before in other industries. The same part, form fit and function is part numbered many times, for various tracking and marketing purposes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Remove each drum....sand it by hand with a heavy sandpaper....sand the glaze from the shoes as well (just break the glazing a bit. No emery allowed....the adhesive can cause a reaction of some sort) and reinstall on the other side. Re-adjust as needed. In short, you are rotating the drums.


What you are doing is presenting a method to create a new wear pattern to the shoes.

I did this on my 12 eco.....end of noise......can't beat the price.

Write back in a few hundred miles.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Another member pm'ed me and told m that one of the part#s was superseded by another. Remember how the AC Delco plug #s changed when the car was first built in 2011/12 until it finally resolved as 41-121. I believe there was 41-119 or 120 or something like that. the Drums are same fit and function for both sides so.... just a changing of the numbers. Turns out the # on the car is 12774829(I guess superseded by 13435981) I only saw that after doing as Robby suggested and swapping the drums only after sanding. I am now out to see how it is.


----------

